# captain in need of ride



## freudiger (May 7, 2010)

I have a near coastal merchant mariner credential and am looking for a charter boat to run this year. I lost my ride when my boat owner stopped the chartering and did not want pay private wages. For more info on me hit me up on here or you can call me at 3617285786 thanks


----------



## OWR (Dec 8, 2011)

What type of boat are you looking to run?


----------



## freudiger (May 7, 2010)

Offshore boat. A 42 Bertram is what i was running.


----------

